# Como configurar un router zebra como servidor en linux



## Vivi243 (Ene 10, 2013)

Hola muy buenas tardes lo que pasa es que no tengo idea de como usar dicho router, he buscado bastante informacion sobre esto en internet pero aun no tengo muy claro como configurarlo... Alguien podria ayudarme un poco sobre esto???
De ante mano gracias


----------



## Imzas (Ene 11, 2013)

hola! no sabiendo mucho de ese servidor pero si algo de Linux, me gustaria preguntar si es un programa (demonio) o aparato fisico router, dado que busque en inter y encontre info del demonio y tambien imagenes de un router zebra.
Inicie el Virtual Boz paraver si es facil instalarlo en LinuxMint y te comento .


----------



## Imzas (Ene 12, 2013)

Instalamos quagga usando apt, asi nos liamos mucho menos que con el software center.
* sudo apt-get install quagga*

*Se instalarán los siguientes paquetes NUEVOS:
 quagga
 Preconfigurando paquetes …Seleccionando el paquete quagga previamente no seleccionado.
 (Leyendo la base de datos …**** ficheros y directorios instalados actualmente.)
 Desempaquetando quagga (de …/quagga_*.*.*ubuntu*.*_i386.deb) …
 grep: /etc/quagga/*.conf: No existe el fichero ó directorio
 Configurando quagga (*.*.*-*ubuntu*.*) …*

*Loading capability module if not yet done.
 Starting Quagga daemons (prio:*):.*

Ponemos los ficheros de configuración de quagga en su sitio.
* cd /usr/share/doc/quagga/examples/*

*cp * /etc/quagga/*

Renombramos los ejemplos de configuración, para usarlos y activar Quagga con la configuración por defecto.
* cd /etc/quagga/*

* cp zebra.conf.sample zebra.conf*

*cp ripd.conf.sample ripd.conf*

Se configura Quagga inicie zebra,  y RIP.
* vim daemons *

Editamos las siguientes entradas:

* zebra=yes*

*ripd=yes*

Asi marcamos a Quagga arranque los demonios zebra y  ripd (Que se encarga de RIP). Para que cargue de nuevo la configuración,  reiniciamos Quagga.
* /etc/init.d/quagga restaryomismi@yomismi-pc /etc/quagga $ sudo /etc/init.d/quagga restart
[sudo] password for yomismi: 
Stopping Quagga monitor daemon: (watchquagga).
Stopping Quagga daemons (prio:0): (ripd) (zebra) (bgpd) (ripngd) (ospfd) (ospf6d) (isisd) (babeld).
Removing all routes made by zebra.
Loading capability module if not yet done.
Starting Quagga daemons (prio:10): zebra ripd.
Starting Quagga monitor daemon: watchquagga.*

A continuacion accedemos a cada uno de los demonios de forma separada
Para entrar a Zebra (*contraseña* por defecto es zebra):
* telnet localhost 2601*

Para entrar a RIP (ripd) y configurarlo:
* telnet localhost 2602

Fuente:
*http://www.envalpo.cl/pcmatix/?e=18


----------



## Vivi243 (Ene 12, 2013)

hola muchas gracias sabes tengo que configurar tres routers en gns3... de los cuales 1 va ser configurado como router zebra en linux ajap... para lo que tengo que usar una maquina virtual con linux obviamente... sino q trato de hacer ping entre los routers y no funciona... asi mismo coloque una maquina en cada router las cuales tampoco hacen ping... te agradezco mucho por tu ayuda en serio me ayudas demasiado...!!!


----------



## Imzas (Ene 12, 2013)

hola vivi, dejame tratar de entender, estas simulando en tu pc los tres router mediante tres maquinas virtuales con linux y sobre estos linux el software de simulacion GNS3 (el cual no conocia, solo hasta el momento que lo mencionaste y Googlee un pokis ).
Estoy experimentando en mi pc con win xp pues el seven lo tengo con problemas :-s.
No creo ayudarte tanto pues es un gusto y adem,as vamos aprendiendo cosas nuevas.


----------



## Vivi243 (Ene 13, 2013)

no en una maquina uso gns3 en el cual simulo 3 routers... 1 de esos tres routers va ser la makina virtual ajap... el onjetivo es hacer q se comuniken... es q he intentado muchas cosas y aun nada resulta...!!!


----------



## Imzas (Ene 18, 2013)

hola Vivi, he sacado tiempo del cuidado de mi madre para hacer las pruebas, pero no he podido hacerlo correctamente, he bajaso las Ios (imagenes) e ingresado las mismas en el Gs3 pero aun me falta tiempo para terminar.


----------



## Vivi243 (Ene 23, 2013)

ggg gracias no te preocupes ya por eso... yo ya he acabdo de hacer eso... ggg resulta que puse mal las ip de las makinas por eso no me hacian ping entre la maquina virtual en linux... y los demas routers q puse...!! de toda formas te agradezco muchisimo y espero que tu mami este muy bien que tu y ella sean bendecidas...!!!!!!


----------



## Imzas (Ene 31, 2013)

muchas gracias Vivi, saludos afectuoso de Chile, gustaria de haberte ayudado mas pero tenia problemas de vivienda (nos corrieron de donde viviamos, no directamente, pero de alguna forma si lo hicieron) y de paso se me habia estropeado el pc, pero aproveche de usar Linux (linuxMint en realidad Ubuntu) , lo que me hizo recordar muchas cosas que habia aprendido a hacer antes en esta plataforma, incluido el startx XD.


----------

